# كيف  تحمى نفسك من موجات المحمول !!!!



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2009)

*هل تعلم أن التعرض الزائد لإشعاعات المحمول تعمل على تدمير الإبصار وارتفاع ضغط الدم. وللعلم أيضا فهناك قرابة 1,9 بليون مستخدم للتليفون المحمول حول العالم. 

ووفقاً لأحد الدراسات المنشورة عن مخاطر إشعاعات المحمول وما يترتب عليها من صداع وارتفاع في ضغط الدم وأورام وسرطانات، فإن علماء أبحاث أمان صناعة التليفونات المحمولة – والتي تصل تكلفتها إلى 28 مليون دولار سنوياً – يتنبئون بظهور 500,000 حالة جديدة من سرطان المخ والعين بحلول عام 2010 نتيجةً لاستخدام المحمول. علماً بأن الإحصائيات تشير إلى ظهور ما بين 30 و 50 ألف حالة كل عام. 

وبعد الاطلاع على هذه الإحصائيات ومدى خطورة التعرض لإشعاعات المحمول فقد كان من الضروري أخذ بعض الاحتياطات منها الآتي: *
*1. الحد من الاستخدام:تعتبر أي مكالمة تستغرق أكثر من دقيقتين كفيلة بإدخال تغيير على النشاط الكهربي الطبيعي للمخ وهو ما يجعل استخدام المحمول دون ضرورة أشبه بالانتحار. لذا ينصح بعدم استعمال المحمول إلا للضرورة ولأقل مدة ممكنة للمكالمة الواحدة. 

2. أبعد المحمول عن متناول الأطفال:لأن هذه الإشعاعات هي أكثر خطراً على صغار السن من البالغين نظراً لعملية نمو المخ لديهم ولذا لا يجب أن يستخدم الأطفال المحمول إلا للضرورة القصوى وفي حالات الطوارئ. 

3. أنبوب الهواء:هناك أيضاً سماعات أنبوب الهواء وهي عبارة عن خرطوم مطاطي يثبت على مخرج الصوت في المحمول وتنقل الصوت بالطريقة البدائية المعروفة. وذلك لان السماعات السلكية تبث الإشعاعات أيضا فضلاً عن أنها تجذب الموجات المغناطيسية إليها من المحيط الخارجي.

4. إبعاد المحمول عن الجزء الأسفل من الجسم:وينطبق ذلك على الرجال والنساء معاً لما للجزء الأسفل من الجسم من امتصاصية عالية للإشعاع. وقد أشارت دراسة إلى أن وضع المحمول بشكل مستمر في جيب البنطلون يؤدي إلى انخفاض تعداد الحيوانات المنوية بنسبة 30%. 

5. انتظر حتى وصول المكالمة:بدلا من وضع المحمول على الأذن بمجرد بدأ المكالمة يجب الانتظار حتى وصول المكالمة ورد الطرف الآخر ثم رفع المحمول للأذن.

6. لا تستخدم المحمول في الأماكن المعدنية المغلقة (المصعد):وذلك لأن الأسطح المعدنية تعمل على حجز الإشعاعات بالداخل بل وعكسها إلى مصدرها مرة أخرى مما يضاعف من كمية الإشعاعات بشكل كبير.

7. لا تستعمل المحمول مع انخفاض إشارة الشبكة:وذلك لأن المحمول يعمل بشكل أقوى في أوقات انخفاض الشبكة مما يزيد من الإشعاعات. 

8. نوعية المحمول:هناك ما يسمى بمعامل الامتصاص (sar) وهو معدل امتصاص ترددات المحمول. وكلما انخفض معامل الامتصاص كلما قلت موجات المحمول مما يستدعي المراعاة عند شراء المحمول.*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا دونا 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات الهامه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*معلومات جديده ومهمه

شكرا دندن

وربنا يباركك*


----------



## totty (2 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يسترررر
ميرسى يا دووووونتى*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2009)

معلومات رااائعه يا Dona

شكرااااااا جزيلا"

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا دونا موضوع جميل ومفيد وخوفني مش همسك موبيل تاني ههههههه


----------



## ابن المصلوب (3 فبراير 2009)

طيب واللي بيستخدم المحمول اكتر من 4 ساعات كل يوم؟؟؟؟؟؟

علي العموم ربنا يرحمني مقدما


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا دونا
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات الهامه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*نورت الموضوع يا كوكو
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومات جديده ومهمه
> 
> شكرا دندن
> 
> وربنا يباركك*



*نورت الموضوع يا  مايكل
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

totty قال:


> *ربنا يسترررر
> ميرسى يا دووووونتى*​



*نورت الموضوع يا  توته
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات رااائعه يا dona
> 
> شكرااااااا جزيلا"
> 
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا  كليمووو
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكرا يا دونا موضوع جميل ومفيد وخوفني مش همسك موبيل تاني ههههههه



*ههههههههه الاعتدال فى استخدامه كويس يا اندروو
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> طيب واللي بيستخدم المحمول اكتر من 4 ساعات كل يوم؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> علي العموم ربنا يرحمني مقدما



*كتيييييرر لازم تاخد بالك
نورت الموضوع  
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Ferrari (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع والمعلومات القيمة

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك

​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (8 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسييييييييي يا دون دون
معلومات رااااااااائعه فعلا
وللأسف الموبايل اغلب اليوم فى جيبى ومعايا
انتى خوفتينى جداااا بجد انا شكلى هقوم ارمية دلوقتى ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2009)

*thanx dona*
*rbena ebarek 7ayatk*
**​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا دونا علي المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*معلومات رائعة يادون
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع والمعلومات القيمة
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك
> 
> ​



*ميرسى يا فيرارى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *ميرسييييييييي يا دون دون
> معلومات رااااااااائعه فعلا
> وللأسف الموبايل اغلب اليوم فى جيبى ومعايا
> انتى خوفتينى جداااا بجد انا شكلى هقوم ارمية دلوقتى ههههههههههههههه
> *​



*ههههههههه
لالالالا خلاص مترميهوش محدش هيجيبلك غيره :ranting:
ميرسى يا قمرايه على مرورك الجميل   *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *thanx dona*
> *rbena ebarek 7ayatk*
> **​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا دونا علي المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *معلومات رائعة يادون
> ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## goreg (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرسييييييييييييييييي علي المعلومات القيمة وربنا يستر:36_1_46:


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2009)

goreg قال:


> ميرسييييييييييييييييي علي المعلومات القيمة وربنا يستر:36_1_46:


----------



## سهيركيرلس (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخت العزيزة فعلا معلومات قيمة جدا ومفيدة.الرب يبارك جهودكم في خدمة الاخرين


----------



## لي شربل (11 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو Dona Nabil ع هيك المعلومات القيمة :heat:
 للاسف نحنا نعرف كل سلبيات الاشيا لكن 
ما فينا غير نحاول تقنين التعامل معها :t9:
لكن فينا نعمل ويك اند ننطلق مسكرين كل الاشيا
ونعيش مع الرب في الطبيعة بهيك الحياة تتجدد
والضغط ينخفض .الله معك .
*​


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (11 مارس 2009)

مرسى قوى فعلا معلومات مفيده جداااااااااااا
وربنا يحمى اولاده


----------



## نفرتاري (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جامد جدا يا دونا
انا مش بنزل باموبيل كتير بس لما بنزل بحطة فة جيبى 
بس انا بنزل بى يوم فى الاسبوع ومش بتكلم كتير 
وانا مبمسكش شنط كتير
يا ترى اليوم دة هياثر ولا لا
شكرا جدا يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وطني (14 مارس 2009)

علي فكره ان مدمن محمول ومش عارف اعمل ايه وكمان المحمول تعبني مووت علشان انا قررت اسجنه جوه كيس بلاستيك علشان افقده حريته واخنقه بدال ما يخنقني بس بعد الموضوع الجميل ده قررت اني اعدمه بعد خمس رانات من اليوم او خروجه بكفاله خمسين sms ماسج وشكرا علي الموضوع ده وربنا معاكي بس انا خايف عليكي ممكن المحمول يقتلك بعد ما سؤتي سمعته بالشكل ده اهو مبقاش ليه لازمه وبقي فرده جزمه


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2009)

*بجد ركزتى على نقط مهمة جدا وبيفضل استخدام هاند فرى اثناء المكالمة بردوا 
خلى الناس يبطلوا يحبوا بعض فى الموبايلات بقى هههههههههه
قضوها خط ارضى
منا بلاقى اخويا بردوا فى النوم يحطه فى اخر الدنيا ويقفل عليه بتغاظ انا من الناس الى بتاخد الموبايل فى حضنها وهى نايمة او تحطه زى الانجيل تحت راسها دى
ميرسى يا دون باشا موضوع جامد *


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

جميل يا دونا موضوع بغاية الاهمية

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2009)

*يٌفك من التثبيت شكرا يا قمرة على مجهودك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

سهيركيرلس قال:


> شكرا للاخت العزيزة فعلا معلومات قيمة جدا ومفيدة.الرب يبارك جهودكم في خدمة الاخرين



*ميرسى يا سهير على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو dona nabil ع هيك المعلومات القيمة :heat:
> للاسف نحنا نعرف كل سلبيات الاشيا لكن
> ما فينا غير نحاول تقنين التعامل معها :t9:
> لكن فينا نعمل ويك اند ننطلق مسكرين كل الاشيا
> ...



*للاسف الموضوع أصبح تعود وادمان من الصعب الاقلاع عنه أو حتى تقليل جرعته !!!
ميرسى يا قمرعلى مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

ماريا بنت الملك قال:


> مرسى قوى فعلا معلومات مفيده جداااااااااااا
> وربنا يحمى اولاده



*ميرسى يا ماريا على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *موضوع جامد جدا يا دونا
> انا مش بنزل باموبيل كتير بس لما بنزل بحطة فة جيبى
> بس انا بنزل بى يوم فى الاسبوع ومش بتكلم كتير
> وانا مبمسكش شنط كتير
> ...



*لا متقلقيش طالما ان استخدامك ليه بسيط زى ما وضحتى
ربنا يحميكى يا حبيبتى وميررسى على المشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> علي فكره ان مدمن محمول ومش عارف اعمل ايه وكمان المحمول تعبني مووت علشان انا قررت اسجنه جوه كيس بلاستيك علشان افقده حريته واخنقه بدال ما يخنقني بس بعد الموضوع الجميل ده قررت اني اعدمه بعد خمس رانات من اليوم او خروجه بكفاله خمسين sms ماسج وشكرا علي الموضوع ده وربنا معاكي بس انا خايف عليكي ممكن المحمول يقتلك بعد ما سؤتي سمعته بالشكل ده اهو مبقاش ليه لازمه وبقي فرده جزمه



*وووووووووواضح انك مدمن موبايل فعلا 
كل شى بالمعقول كويس
ميرسى على المشا ركه يا ايهاب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد ركزتى على نقط مهمة جدا وبيفضل استخدام هاند فرى اثناء المكالمة بردوا
> خلى الناس يبطلوا يحبوا بعض فى الموبايلات بقى هههههههههه
> قضوها خط ارضى
> منا بلاقى اخويا بردوا فى النوم يحطه فى اخر الدنيا ويقفل عليه بتغاظ انا من الناس الى بتاخد الموبايل فى حضنها وهى نايمة او تحطه زى الانجيل تحت راسها دى
> ميرسى يا دون باشا موضوع جامد *



*ميرسى يا قمررر
نوررتى الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا دونا موضوع بغاية الاهمية
> 
> شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى يا كليمووو على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Strident (5 أبريل 2009)

المشكلة الدائمة في تعارض التكنولوجيا مع الصحة...

ماذا نفعل؟ هل نوقف التقدم أم نضحي بصحتنا؟

أعتقد ان الفكر السائد هو دع التكنولوجيا تتقدم و تكتشف لنا طرق أقل ضرراً...


عموماً كله في مصلحة الدكاترة!

شكراً يا دندن...
لكن لو مش هاشيله في جيبي أشيله فين؟!


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يٌفك من التثبيت شكرا يا قمرة على مجهودك*



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> المشكلة الدائمة في تعارض التكنولوجيا مع الصحة...
> 
> ماذا نفعل؟ هل نوقف التقدم أم نضحي بصحتنا؟
> 
> ...



*عندك حق فى كل اللى قلته شىء محير والاختيار أصبح صعب
ميرسى يا جونى على مرورك المميز وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا دونا
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2009)

*الموضوع جميييل ومهم
والمعلومات مفيدة جداا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى يا وليم على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الموضوع جميييل ومهم
> والمعلومات مفيدة جداا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*



*مرورك على الموضوع هو الاجمل يا حبيبتى
ميرسى يا قمررررر :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------

